# מה אפשר למצוא בחנויות בכפר גלעדי?



## oshra b (19/7/07)

מה אפשר למצוא בחנויות בכפר גלעדי? 
שמעתי אודות הרחוב הזה המון פעמים, ואני אשמח לקפוץ לשם - רק שזה קצת סיפור גדול בשבילי. אז אני מאוד אשמח לדעת מכן מה יש שם בערך או בדיוק.ואם אתם יודעים את המחירים - מה טוב אני מתכננת לקנות שם כל מיני דברים לערכות הילדים שאני עושה. אבל אשמח גם לדעת על דברים מעבר לדברים לילדים. אם יש תמונות - אז בכלל יהיה נפלא. תודה רבה ויום טוב אשרה


----------



## מיסטי 63 (19/7/07)

בכפר גלעדי יש את השטויות לרחבת הריקודים 
יש המון צעצעים זולים וכמובן טושים וחוברות צביעה  - המחירים ממש ממש זולים.


----------



## שמוזית28באוגוסט (19/7/07)

קנינו שם... 
1. בועות סבון 2. סטיק לייטים- לצוואר ולידיים 3. שרשראות עם צורות שבתוכן נורות מהבהבות 4. משרוקיות 5. שרשראות הוואי 6. פוטיפורי זה ממה שאני זוכרת... רוצה להוסיף עוד דברים ולא יודעת מה


----------



## נינה333 (19/7/07)

סוכיות גומי וסוכריות קמח ../images/Emo13.gif


----------



## גטיי (19/7/07)

כמה כסף יוצא כל הקניות האלה?


----------



## לא מוגדרת (19/7/07)

כפר גלעדי -------------> 
אני קניתי לכל הילדים זרים מפרחים לראש . קניתי גם כל מיני פרחים קטנטנים לשיער . ממליצה להיכנס לחנויות ה"פחות מזמינות" - שם מוצאים את הדברים הכי מדליקים .


----------



## סבתא ננה (19/7/07)

פאדיחה !!!! 
על הבורות... אבל איפה זה נמצא בדיוק ?


----------



## oshris (19/7/07)

קודם כל, זה לא רק הרחוב הספציפי 
זה איזור שלם, שנמצא בדרום ת"א. יש שם כמעט כל מה שאפשר לדמיין. צעצועים זולים, משחקים, קישוטים, ממתקים, תבלינים, אוכל, מוצרי ניקוי, ועוד ים של דברים. לרוב המחירים זולים מכל מקום אחר. מה שכן, ברוב המכריע של המקומות מקבלים רק מזומן.


----------



## איללי (19/7/07)

תאכלס יש שם הכל. באמת הכל 
כי זה האזור של הסיטונאים, ולכן אם חשקה נפשך ב20 זוגות מכנסיים זהים, או 40 שקיות פוטיפורי- זה המקום לקנות. יש שם פול דברים לערכות של ילדים, אבל שימי לב שיש כאלו שלא מוכים בכמויות קטנות. [היתה מוכרת מעצבנת שהסתכלנו רק על החלון ראווה של הבגדים והיא אמרה לנו- לכו להסתובב בדיזינגוף, אין לכם מה לחפש פה- היה כייף לעבור עם שקיות במאות שקלים לידה ולהראות לה שתשקול מילים] זה נמצא בדרום ת"א, זה רחוב אחד וכל הסביבה היא גם כן של סיטונאים, כפר גלעדי במקרה זה של פיציפק'ס אבל בכל הסביבה יש כל מיני דברים שונים


----------



## אהבת חיי לא לידי (19/7/07)

../images/Emo41.gifגם אני צריכה../images/Emo192.gif../images/Emo192.gif כפר גלעדי 






אני רוצה בבקשה הסבר  איפה זה נמצא בדיוק בדיוק באתי לפתוח הודעה ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 תודה


----------



## סיסי7 (19/7/07)

מקווה שהרחובות הסובבים אותו יעזרו לך לדעת איך 
להגיע. כפר גלעדי נמצא קרוב מאד לשוק לוינסקי, לרחוב העליה (הרחוב שאם באים מכיוון צפון ממשיך את רח' אלנבי), רח' וולפסון (שזהו רחוב שמוכר בעיקר בגלל החנויות הרבות שיש בו לנברשות), לדרך יפו- תל אביב. מקווה שהצלחתי למקד קצת. החתונה שלי היתה בערב פורים אז קניתי שם הרבה כובעים מדליקים לאורחים ובועות סבון. זה בהחלט איזור מומלץ למי שמחפש לקנות דברים בזול ובכמות.


----------



## נ ו ל י ק (19/7/07)

WWW.EMAP.CO.IL 
הכי פשוט


----------



## Sheli Sade (19/7/07)

ה-מ-ו-ן שטויות! ../images/Emo13.gif 
שרשראות הוואי, שרשראות מנצנצות, משרוקיות, רובי בועות סבון, סטיקלייטים ועוד המון דברים! אינסוף!


----------



## Sheli Sade (19/7/07)

עוד...


----------



## Sheli Sade (19/7/07)

עוד ../images/Emo13.gif


----------



## ליאת 222 (19/7/07)

גימיקים- ככה הוגש לאנשים אצלנו


----------



## מושית של מוש (19/7/07)

כמה הדברים עולים? 
אני חושבת על כמות ל350 איש- קישקושים לרחבה, בעיקר לשמח את המוני הילדים שיהיו ולגבי ממתקים כמה צריך? כמה עולה?


----------



## אהבת חיי לא לידי (20/7/07)

עד מתי פתוח היום חניות בכפר גלעדי??! 
אודה לעזרתכם בהקדם. רוצה לצאת לכיוון


----------



## ט ו ש ה (20/7/07)

לא יודעת אם הייתי יוצאת עכשיו 
אלא אם את גרה קרוב, וזו קפיצה מבחינתך. חלק מהחנויות נסגרות יחסית מוקדם ביום ששי, ויכול להיות שעכשיו הן כבר בחצי "בדרך לשבת...". מצד שני, אולי מישהי הייתה פה לאחרונה בשישי ויכולה לעדכן יותר ממני.


----------



## מעיין ב ה (20/7/07)

../images/Emo221.gif../images/Emo221.gif../images/Emo207.gif../images/Emo221.gif../images/Emo221.gif שוקולדים 
אנחנו מעוניינים לחלק לאורחים בסוף הערב שוקולדים עם הקדשה אישית. עדיין לא החלטנו אלו יהיה אריזות של מטבעות שוקולד או טבלאות שוקולד קטנות, אבל אנחנו מעוניינים לשמוע המלצות על מקומות שעושים את הדברים האלה וסדר גודל של מחירים. (יש לנו כ- 400 מוזמנים). תודה


----------



## majela (20/7/07)

כמה המלצות 
ההמלצה הראשונה שלי בנושא שוקולדים היא תמיד מפעל שוקונוי. מפעל שמעסיק רק אנשים עם מוגבלויות ולקנות ממנו כדי שלא ייסגר זה בעיני מצווה ענקית. הם גם עושים משלוחים, גם מקסימים וגם לא יקרים. נסי בלינק http://www.choconoy.co.il ההמלצה השניה היא חנות חדשה בשם "שוקולד" (נראית כמו בסרט שוקולד), שיושבת באבן גבירול 5 תל אביב. המוכר שם חי את העבודה ואוהב אותה, ותמיד כיף להכנס (מומלץ לכולן אגב). יש שם שוקולדים מקסימים, והמחירים ממש לא בשמיים.


----------



## shosho the fox (20/7/07)

מחיר 
נראה לי מאוד יקר!!! נכנסתי לקישור של שוקנוי.. המינימום הוא 35 ש"ח למתנה.. נראה לי סכום עצום למתנה לאורחים 35 כפול 350 מוזמנים..- כבר עדיף להזמין להם מונית הביתה..או לשלוח אותם לאכול ארוחה במקדונלדס..


----------



## majela (20/7/07)

מתנ הלאורחים לא חייבת להיות חבילה של 12 פרלינ 
גם פרלין אחד או שניים או איזה שקיק עיגולי שוקולד זה טוב. וכשקונים בכמות, המחיר משתנה. ככה זה.


----------



## toto41 (20/7/07)

שוקונוי ../images/Emo45.gif 
אם תתקשרי אליהם ותדברי איתם הם יתנו לך הצעה זולה יותר. לנו הציעו אריזה של 3 פרלינים עם כיתוב: בתודה. עוד לא סגרנו איתם כי אנחנו בוחנים מתנות אחרות ממקומות אחרים (אגם גם דרך ערך מוסף מתנות ממוגבילים- מומלץ להכנס ולאות).


----------



## hagarmda (20/7/07)

לפני שאתם מזמינים שוקולדים משוקונוי 
(שאני אישית מאוד אוהבת ונותנת בכל חג כמתנה), שימו לב - הוא חלבי כך שעלולה להיות בעיית כשרות. אנחנו גם רצינו לעשות את זה בחתונה שלנו, אבל הקייטרינג אמרו שלא. אולי, אם תשימו עמדה מחוץ לאולם/גן זה יעבור, אבל...


----------

